# Heavy duty helmet..anyone ever tried?



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

So, last year I used this helmet for snowboarding (which I already had from my inline skate days)









However, I bought this helmet this past fall season for riding dirtbikes:









How many of you guys wear (or have worn) a full-face helmet while on the slopes? I know that the MX helmet is overkill for groomer duty and getting in out of it will require an extra step or two. Nevertheless, I was wondering what folks who have tried it think about the pros/cons?

Should I bother bringing both with me? I can attach the skate helmet to a carry on bag easily enough, but I'd probably get tasered by the TSA if I tried to board the plane while wearing the MX helmet.


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

I've seen people wear it before but to me it looks silly and I don't think you really have that much vision with something like that on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

I've seen 1 or 2 people wear 'em in some boardercross races I do, but other than that I don't think its necessary. I usually don't wear a helmet, but when I do it's just a skate helmet.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Can't lie about it looking silly, but hey... I've seen plenty of people crack or lose teeth which ends up making them look silly 24/7 and they get some initial pain with it to boot. Dunno about using it for groomers, but if I did back country often, I would probably consider it. That's if I could find one that fits my abnormally large and flat dome.


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

That seems a bit overkill but whatever melts your butter.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

lol...........and on spring days you can wear a football helmet


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey, as long as the dude can shred right? I once saw a skier wearing a full Scooby Do suit. Can't make fun of that guy though. He was rippin the park. Scooby Do bustin backflips... classic.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Full face street bike helmet. That way you don't need goggles. And you just slap on some sunglasses instead of changing to a tinted lense.

Hmm, that gives me an idea. Think you could ride a bike with snowboard boots on?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

iKimshi said:


> I've seen people wear it before but to me it looks silly and I don't think you really have that much vision with something like that on.


MX helmets are designed to not restrict your field of vision. This is different from street motorcycle helmets which restrict your downward field of view.



Leo said:


> Can't lie about it looking silly, but hey... I've seen plenty of people crack or lose teeth which ends up making them look silly 24/7 and they get some initial pain with it to boot. Dunno about using it for groomers, but if I did back country often, I would probably consider it. That's if I could find one that fits my abnormally large and flat dome.


I'd think it more useful it for park tricks or excessively fast carving in & around obstacles (like trees)



john doe said:


> Full face street bike helmet. That way you don't need goggles. And you just slap on some sunglasses instead of changing to a tinted lense.


-Street bike helmets restrict your field of vision looking 'down' (which is why MX helmets are shaped differently).
-The visors on street bike helmets are notorious for fogging up very badly... even at temperatures in the 50's



> Hmm, that gives me an idea. Think you could ride a bike with snowboard boots on?


Depends on the bike. The toe-part on some snowboard boots are too think to fit between the rearset and gearshift...other than that you could definitely do it.


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

My dad wears one like this, but his is a downhill bike helmet not moto cross not sure if theres a difference, Can't make fun of the old man though because he still rips so I don't dig at him for it.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

i've only seen boardercross rides wear them and extreme skiers because their knees can come up into their face if not careful


----------

